# Newly Qualified - Move to Canada - Visas?



## dmos87 (29 Apr 2010)

Hi All,

OH has just qualified as a Mechanical Engineer. Jobs are scarce here in Cork and we have been talking about going abroad for 1 year in order for him to gain experience. Canada seems to be a suitable place as lots of Engineering positions available.

We havent a clue where to start with visa's, applying for jobs, etc. It's all very confusing and the most we have been able to research online is rental property costs, estimated salarys and locations. 

If anyone can give us some advice it would be greatly appreciated. We are hoping something will come up here in Cork, however have set Christmas this year as the deadline - immediately after we would begin the moving process.

I should also note that we have 2 pedigree dogs which we of course would want to bring with us - if anyone knows how this works it would greatly help. 

Thanks.


----------



## tenchi-fan (29 Apr 2010)

If you're both <35  and don't have kids, and only want to to canada for a year this visa might be the way to go:
[broken link removed]

You can't go as couples but if you both get the visa you can always meet up over there.

I applied for 2010's programme last week. The visa is €400 and you will also need a garda criminal background check and an up to date passport. You would need to arrive in canada before the end of Jan 2011 and if you don't use it you lose it & cannot apply again EVER- so it would be an awful waste if you changed your mind! 

Not sure about the dogs though..


----------



## dmos87 (29 Apr 2010)

Thanks Tenchi-fan, i'll have a look at that later on! My main problem I suspect will be the dogs...


----------



## dmos87 (29 Apr 2010)

Tenchi-Fan, I've had a read of the info you gave me;

FINAL YEAR STUDENTS and recent graduates (within the last 12 months) should apply for the Student programme ONLY. If either of these statements apply to you, then you should not apply for the Under 35 programme under any circumstances.

So that ones out for us unfortunately!! We'll get there


----------



## tenchi-fan (29 Apr 2010)

dmos87 said:


> Tenchi-Fan, I've had a read of the info you gave me;
> 
> FINAL YEAR STUDENTS and recent graduates (within the last 12 months) should apply for the Student programme ONLY. If either of these statements apply to you, then you should not apply for the Under 35 programme under any circumstances.
> 
> So that ones out for us unfortunately!! We'll get there



why don't one of you apply for the student program instead? it's the same link... but of course it would suck if one of you got a visa and the other didnt


----------



## dmos87 (29 Apr 2010)

Problem is neither of us are students anymore! Theres the Work Permit, which I think is the route we will have to go. Basically he must be offered a job in writing from a Canadian company before going for approval for the Work Permit. As long as he can prove he meets the requirements of the job (which he can) his permit is rushed through or can be determined at a port of entry. Spent the last few hours on websites for Ontario etc. and theres heaps of Mechanical Engineering jobs. 

The only issue I can see is that I will need to be granted an Open Work Permit to join him...if I dont get it, I cant go.


----------



## tenchi-fan (29 Apr 2010)

Sorry... am I missing something.

There are 2 different programmes..

i) the first is for students and recent graduates only
ii) the second is for <35s who are not students or recent graduates any more

If you're not eligible for one you can apply for the other. The point is there are limited spaces on both programmes. They want to make sure recent graduates don't take up spaces on the <35 programme in the event that the student programme has no places left.


----------



## dmos87 (30 Apr 2010)

http://www.canadavisa.com/canadian-temporary-work-visa.html


http://www.canadainternational.gc.ca/united_kingdom-royaume_uni/visas/work-who_qui-travailler.aspx

http://www.canadainternational.gc.ca/united_kingdom-royaume_uni/visas/spouses-conjoints.aspx

Some web searching tonight helped uncover these two by googling Canadian Embassy Ireland and following some links. The third one outlines why I would need to apply for a Work Permit Visa to work there too. I dont have a third level qualification so it will be harder for me.


----------



## tenchi-fan (30 Apr 2010)

dmos87 said:


> . I dont have a third level qualification so it will be harder for me.



I think what's making it harder for you is that you are not reading the sites you are visiting.

That link you posted states:
"In some cases, you may apply for an open work permit if you will be accompanying your spouse or common-law partner to Canada. With an open work permit, you may find and accept any job when you get to Canada.

To be eligible for an open work permit, your spouse or common-law partner must
- have a work permit valid for 6 months or longer and be doing skilled work (a job listed in Skill Level O, A or B in the National Occupation Classification);
"

Skill level A includes Mechanical engineers.

Of course, you can get around any restrictions associated with this visa by applying for the U35 visa.


----------



## dmos87 (30 Apr 2010)

I read that part already, delighted when I saw he was in group A. What I meant was finding employment over there will be harder for me. I will arrive over there with the open permit and will have to source a job once there. no guarantees :/


----------



## tenchi-fan (30 Apr 2010)

sure go for the experience anyway!
hopefully your other half will get a brilliant job, nice apartment & then all you need is a few hours work for spending money!
i was in canada for a month before and I really enjoyed it. I was in australia too... it's not a patch on canada


----------



## tenchi-fan (30 Apr 2010)

oh by the way.. it goes without saying but don't pay any money to sites like canadavisa.com.. they are out to make money off you!
do everything through official agencies.


----------



## dmos87 (30 Apr 2010)

Not a chance!! First steps first for himself, source out some jobs and see where the wind takes us. I'd be in heaven if he got a sponsored job, was doing research tonight and lots of the companies actually find homes for you and pay the first and last months rent to set you up!!! ~Hello!!!


----------



## ronny78 (13 May 2010)

Hi,
I did a small bit of research on Engineering in Canada a few months ago and I'm just wondering what yee have come across on the subject.

In Canada, engineering is a licenced profession which means you need an engineering licence to work as one. From what I recall, an engineering licence is only valid in the state/province it is granted in. Do these licences apply to all types of work i.e. say working as a manufacturing engineer for a medical device manufacturer or is it specific to design/development type jobs?

The other thing I remember was that you couldn't apply for the licence until you were in Canada with the appropriate work visas. Not sure how long it takes to get, are the qualifications from here instantly recognised or is there an exam ?

As I said, it was a small amount of information seeking on my part that gave me this info and if the need arises I imagine I will have to be a bit more thorough. I'd be very interested to hear from anyone who can clarify the situation or let us know what their experiences were like with Canadian employers when dealing with this.

R-


----------



## reynolds (13 May 2010)

there is also the migration visa for canada. Try www.migration.ie
they do monthly talks on migration and have a drop in centre in Dublin. I dont think you need a job offer for the skilled visa


----------



## Lateralus (28 May 2010)

The USIT programme sounds right for you to be fair. It is seriously popular each year though! You mentioned not getting anywhere with research - there's a site called paddysaway.com which might be of help. How are things progressing with planning the move now?


----------



## dmos87 (28 May 2010)

He's ever hopeful about finding something here but theres not so much as a peep. Right now the plan is to save save save  He's been offered more shifts in his bar job for the summer so that will help. I know one thing for sure  - he's wasting his time and energy applying for jobs here. Not so much as a "Thank you for applying".


----------



## Shooter (4 Jun 2010)

hi 

just to let you know that the pet passport works really well. Canada is one of the countries in the scheme.

Its just a matter of getting the vaccinations up to date. getting the rabies shot. then one month after rabies shot you have to get blood test done to make sure the dog is immune. then passport is issued. Dog must be microchipped aswell

passport is free (apart from vets bills and lab cost to get blood test done)

http://www.agriculture.gov.ie/pets/introduction/

the only problem is finding suitable airlines to transport them and one that wont cost an absolute fortune.

good luck!!!


----------



## dmos87 (6 Jun 2010)

Shooter, you star  Thank you!! That was a big stress point for us. Dogs are microchipped and up to date with vaccinations. Blood tests are approx 150 euros per dog and take 6-8 weeks for results. 

Thanks for the info


----------

